# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Верю - не верю

## Asteriks

*Игра заключается в том, что нужно написать предложение, содержащее правдивую или ложную информацию. Следующий пользователь пишет, верит он в это или нет и почему. Затем добавляет своё предложение.  Игроки следят за тем, как отвечают на их сообщения и дают правильный ответ.* :angel:

----------


## Asteriks

Санта Клаус родился в Турции.

----------


## Jemal

не верю, он из Лапландии.

У меня на столе лежит отвертка.

----------


## Asteriks

Верю.
Не угадал, Санта Клаус родился в Турции. Недалеко от города Patara.

----------


## Asteriks

Верите, что 100 Kb трафика на Велкоме стоит 1 тыщу рублей?

----------


## Irina

Верю, потому что бесплатный сыр только в мышеловке))

Я стала жгучей брюнеткой

----------


## Vanya

мм.. не верю 

я хочу сместить Астерикс с поста СМ

----------


## Irina

Не угадал.
Не верю, ты добрый)))

Я лентяйка.

----------


## Vanya

требую доказательств! 
=
правильно :-)

верю)

у меня на гитаре 7 струн

----------


## Irina

Правильно.
Верю!
Температура воды в Красном море не бывает ниже 20 градусов.

----------


## Vanya

не угадано 

верю.

Дед Мороз существует

----------


## Vanya

верю.

----------


## Irina

Про температуру верно, иначе погибли бы все кораллы.

Астерикс про то что всех ненавидит верю, так как в определенные моменты и сама всех ненавижу)).
Дед мороз существует - Верю. Живёт в Устюге и Беловежской пуще))

Я люблю кошек.

Вес Астерикс 90кг? Ха-ха. Не верю)))

----------


## Vanya

> Про смещение с СМ Астерикс - верю. И нечего маскироваться. За улыбками.


немного даже обидно как-то это слышать  хотя и неудивительно. 
по теме: никогда этого не хотел и не захочу, оно мне не надо

----------


## Alva

> Я люблю кошек.
> 
> Вес Астерикс 90кг? Ха-ха. Не верю)))


Верю. Читал про кошек на блоге 
Верю. Видел твоё фото)))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Irina

Неверно. Я кошек не люблю.
*Alva*, а где твой вопрос?

----------


## Alva

ой... я подумал, что кошки - это тоже к астерикс относится... сорри 

Я служил в десантной бригаде.

----------


## Asteriks

Десантник? Верю. Вес свой не знаю, но думаю, что около 70 кг)))
Что бы загадать такое? *Сегодня разбаню Биза.*

----------


## Irina

*Asteriks*, про Биза не верю

*Alva*, десантник - не верю))

Вопрос  Я оптимистка?

----------


## Jemal

Верю.
Этот год високосный?

----------


## Irina

*Jemal*,  не верю

*Скоро потеплеет*

----------


## Alva

> Alva, десантник - не верю))


а вот и *да*, подожди... сейчас военный билнт отсканирую, выложу тут

----------


## Asteriks

У нас сегодня в ДК Искуи Абалян выступает. Цена билета 15 тысяч.

----------


## Akasey

верю

----------


## Asteriks

Правильно.

----------


## BiZ111

Пробрался через преграду в Зоосаде и кормил с руки огромного Лося

----------


## Irina

*Верю)))*

Перестала ездить на авто и стала ходить пешком.

----------


## BiZ111

Правильно! Я герой! 
___
*Верю* конечно! (и всё-таки женщина за рулём....хихи)

*Съел 75 пельменей за день*

----------


## Irina

Верю.
 Правильно - фигура дороже)))

----------

